# Behlen's Woodturner's Finish -vs- Mylands Friction



## toomanysplinters (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm really sorry for all the questions...

I've been reading so many threads on finishing I'm starting to get a little confused.  What is the difference between Behlen's and Mylands?  Does one perform better than the other?  Last longer?


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 18, 2005)

If the "Behlens" you refer to is their woodturners finish and the "mylands" is their high build friction polish, then they are not anything close to each other. I'll bet Behlens makes a friction polish that would propbably be close to the same as myland's friction polish and I also bet that Mylands make a finish close to Behlens woodturners finish. They both make lots of different products. Mylands and Behlens are company names, not product names. That's the best I can do with the information you gave. Hope it helps.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by toomanysplinters_
> <br />I'm really sorry for all the questions...
> 
> I've been reading so many threads on finishing I'm starting to get a little confused.  What is the difference between Behlen's and Mylands?  Does one perform better than the other?  Last longer?


----------



## toomanysplinters (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks Don,

Yes, I'm referring to the High Build Friction Polish and the Woodturners Finish.  

So, out of these two, which is more durable?


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 18, 2005)

The friction polish

....when I first learned to turn pens I was taught to use woodturners polish, then friction polish, HUT PPP sticks, then carnauba wax.  If you read the other finishing/carnauba wax threads (current ones or old ones) you'll find out I'm not a fan of friction polish, carnauba wax, HUT PPP sticks.  If you want a shinny, glossy finish that will last, then you need to learn to do CA, lacquer, or enduro...if you want a finish that is somwhat glossy and fads after a few weeks or even days and darkens due to oil and moisture reacting with the shellac in friction polish, then use friction polish...You must decide what you want from your finish on your pens. I hear people say that the CA looks plastic but if I have identical pens for sale, one with CA and one with friction polish, the CA sells first...every time....In fact, there is no friction polish, carnauba wax, HUT PPP sticks, or woodturners polish in my shop any more...just my opinion ... many others disagree and many others concurr.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by toomanysplinters_
> <br />Thanks Don,
> 
> Yes, I'm referring to the High Build Friction Polish and the Woodturners Finish.
> ...


----------



## toomanysplinters (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks again,

I'm in the process of learn CA as we speak.  I'm finishing up my fourth pen, and I must say, it's really not that hard.  They almost look good enough after sanding!  It's not a real hi-gloss, but rather a nice satin sheen.  I like it!  

As soon as I figure out how to take a nice looking picture I'll post a few.

This site is a great source of info for the beginner.  Thanks to all of the experienced members for taking the time to help out those new to penturning (and especially finishing).


----------

